# Bobby



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I know you live in Crystal Beach, right where the storm is coming, so take care and check back in as soon as you can.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just saw on the news that the ONLY place on Bolivar Peninsula that had even lost power was Crystal Beach...so Bobby may be operating on generator bout now.

Check in when ya can, Bobby...we're all concerned bout you guys...Looks like we dodged a bullet up here in H-town as well as Galveston.. Now all we gotta worry about is Slip Knot..How's things up yore way , SK ??


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got a PM from SK around 9:15 last night but no word yet this AM. Just talked to a customer in Groves and he said the eye was just kinda sitting there right now and they had 60 MPH winds but not a lot of rain. Things could be a lot worse. Hope we hear from him soon.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for checking on me. Well, looks like we took the hit once again here. Slipped in on Sabine Pass and passed right over us here at work. I am at work and we have some power outages here and there but nothing too bad. Can't figure it out. We took Rita which we were not expected to get, last year, Humberto went right over us and wasn't supposed to get her and now Eduarto hit here and wasn't supposed to. Seems like we have some kind of magnetic powers for storms. Maybe it is a spanish thing? With all storms hispanic names just seems to want to hit my area. Overall, this storm isn't too bad and we are still here. I work in a Chemical plant and we have had heck here trying to keep things running and lost a few process units including one of mine, but we are comming back up and looks like storm is not hardly moving. Oh well, we are all safe and going well. Hope you all miss the wind and maybe get a little rain out of it?
Will post up more as I get out in the real world outside of the plant to see how the area took the winds.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

from a friend:


Just got off the phone w/ bobby. he said they were ok
Bobby had power but no Internet.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the update Mrschasintail


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Glad you're doing well Slip. 
Thanks for the update on Bobby.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad everyone is OK so far. Guess this could have been a lot worse. Thankfully it wasn't as bad at the weather folks made it out to be.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep...think the 'weather gurus' get more of a kick out of scaring prolly five million folks in the Houston/Galveston metroplex...than the couple of hunnert thousand they could get all excited around Sabine...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I got my internet back a few minutes ago. Everything is fine here. We have had spring storms worse than this. Power was off for 2 hours. internet was off since last night about 7 pm.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Thanks for checking on me. Well, looks like we took the hit once again here. Slipped in on Sabine Pass and passed right over us here at work. I am at work and we have some power outages here and there but nothing too bad. Can't figure it out. We took Rita which we were not expected to get, last year, Humberto went right over us and wasn't supposed to get her and now Eduarto hit here and wasn't supposed to. Seems like we have some kind of magnetic powers for storms. Maybe it is a spanish thing? With all storms hispanic names just seems to want to hit my area. Overall, this storm isn't too bad and we are still here. I work in a Chemical plant and we have had heck here trying to keep things running and lost a few process units including one of mine, but we are comming back up and looks like storm is not hardly moving. Oh well, we are all safe and going well. Hope you all miss the wind and maybe get a little rain out of it?
> Will post up more as I get out in the real world outside of the plant to see how the area took the winds.


Sorry about that but when I turn that darn fan on it has a mind of its own.:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for sending it my way Bobby. Got home and other than power outages in small group areas, no damage seen to anything. Few portable signs blown over here and there. We got a storm a few days ago that blew harder than this one did, this one just lasted longer. Other than a few work problems, we did great. At least they are getting smaller every year we get one.



Bobby said:


> Sorry about that but when I turn that darn fan on it has a mind of its own.:wink:


----------

